# Fehlermeldung nach WaKü Installation



## Constantin-RO (10. September 2016)

*Fehlermeldung nach WaKü Installation*

Hallo liebe Community,

ich habe mir den NZXT Kraken X61 gehohlt um meine Luftkühlung zu ersetzen.
Leider bekomme ich nach dem Einbau folgende Fehlermeldung :

Bilder-Upload - Kostenlos Fotos hochladen und ins Netz stellen 

Ich habe ein NZXT Noctis 450 Gehäuse mit PWM Lüfterhub an der Rückseite.
Die 2 Lüfter des Radiators hab ich an die Adapter(keine ahnung ob das so heißt ??) der Pumpe angeschlossen und den 3 Pin anschluss der Pumpe dann an den PWM Hub Anschluss. Den PWM Lüfterhub dann hab ich an den CPU Fan Anschluss auf dem Mainboard angeschlossen.
Ebenfalls hab ich nach dem ersten Starten mit Fehlermeldung probiert den Hub wegzulassen und den 3Pin Anschluss der Pumpe direkt ins Mainboard auf CPU FAN gesteckt. Gleiche Fehlermeldung.

Weiß einer nen Rat? Ich komme nur ins Bios, ins Windows lässt er mich wegen der Fehlermeldung nicht....

Edit : 
Hier noch ein Bild vom Lüfterhub wie es angeschlossen ist. ( bitte beachten, auch ohne den Hub und direktem Anschluss der Pumpe an CPU_FAN kommt die fehlermeldung) 
Bilder-Upload - Kostenlos Fotos hochladen und ins Netz stellen


----------



## Constantin-RO (10. September 2016)

*AW: HILFE: Fehlermeldung nach WaKü Installation*

Hat sich erledigt. Nach recherche in ein paar englischen Foren hab ich rausgefunden das einer der 2 Radiatoren Lüfter am 4 Pin Anschluss vom Pumpen Adapter angeschlossen werden muss.
Erste Wasserkühlung, echt genial. Im Idle auf 29 Grad :O


----------



## Combi (10. September 2016)

*AW: HILFE: Fehlermeldung nach WaKü Installation*

du hast keine wakü.
du hast nur eine fertig-flüssigkeitskühlung.
don´t call it wakü!

ein rollator ist auch kein auto,nur weils 4 räder hat.
wakü-junkies mögen sowas nicht,junger padawan!
lernen du noch hast viel...


----------



## Constantin-RO (10. September 2016)

*AW: HILFE: Fehlermeldung nach WaKü Installation*

ach, ist für mich das selbe 
Hatte mir überlegt ne richtige WaKü von EK Waterblock zu hohlen aber da ich nur die CPU kühlen möchte wäre das eigentlich nur overkill.


----------

